# *Xavier The X-Man's Cruise For The Cause Car Show*



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*







*

ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP!
*I'm shooting for 550 cars this year! Let's make that happen for the kids. *

CLICK THE LINK Below. 

http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011/ 

*







*
*OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together 9 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). *

*Since doing the first one, it's turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 20,000 people show up and over 475 vehicles registered. *

*This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to those in need with cancer and other various organizations. ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and the other volunteers enough. *

*Musical guest TBA*

*Also, this is a PRE-REGISTRATION event ONLY and I'll be posting up a web-link soon. The reason I do it this way is because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. *

*Thanks for your help & God Bless,*

*Xavier*

*ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP!*
*I'm shooting for 550 cars this year! Let's make that happen for the kids. *

*CLICK THE LINK Below. *

*http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011/ *

*







*
*







*
*







*


*ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP!*
*I'm shooting for 550 cars this year! Let's make that happen for the kids. 
CLICK THE LINK Below. 

http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011/*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2011, 01:05 PM~20346659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

YOU GO X-MAN! CRUZIN FOR LIFE TV WILL BE THERE!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB WILL B THERE SUPPORTING :h5: :h5:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2011, 02:05 PM~20346659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE 100 %....... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2011, 01:05 PM~20346659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 22 2011, 02:32 PM~20397305
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE 100 %.......  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Apr 26 2011, 01:21 PM~20424586
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Apr 26 2011, 01:28 PM~20424646
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 26 2011, 05:03 PM~20425807
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

:cheesy: life cc will be in the house !!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2011, 01:05 PM~20346659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20425807
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :inout: :inout:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Registration will be ONLINE again and should be up in JUNE on my website! I think we'll hit 475 again and sell out @ 500 cars. Thanks guys & gals for being a part of this show. This will be an ALL OUT show with nice awards for the winners so bring your A Game! Judge by BIRD and his top notch crew of show car judges


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE LADIES WILL BE THERE... </span>


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 3 2011, 12:39 PM~20475557
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@May 3 2011, 01:19 PM~20476231
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@May 5 2011, 04:59 PM~20492767
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 6 2011, 01:27 PM~20498682
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*I hear a BIG LEGENDARY CAR CLUB will be SHOWING this year*.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

when does registrations start? :nicoderm::nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## BONDOLO63 (Jan 7, 2011)

Kool show be there this year


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> when does registrations start? :nicoderm::nicoderm: :rimshot:


Website should be up in a week or so.


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

the finest car club will be there as well this time i want the big parking lot thanks.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Always a good show.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 38 AZUL (Dec 22, 2010)

SD38PLYM said:


> Always a good show.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:yes::yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:inout::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

Waz up SD :wave:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


Pre -Reg early to get a shirt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bird said:


> Pre -Reg early to get a shirt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


>


NICE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

P1DAILY619 said:


> NICE




THANKS it's going to be an even bigger show. Thanks bro for the support. CROWD always down to help.


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

WHEN'S THE NEW REGISTRATION GOIN UP?.


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

PANCHO196754 said:


> WHEN'S THE NEW REGISTRATION GOIN UP?.


In 2 weeks it should be ready to ROCK & ROLL! I have a feeling this is going to be even bigger than last year. I've already received emails and calls on this.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> In 2 weeks it should be ready to ROCK & ROLL! I have a feeling this is going to be even bigger than last year. I've already received emails and calls on this.


 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> In 2 weeks it should be ready to ROCK & ROLL! I have a feeling this is going to be even bigger than last year. I've already received emails and calls on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry to interupt this thread but.....


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CREED said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

P1DAILY619 said:


> NICE


I SEE THAT U POSTED ARMANDOS' 58 ON YOUR FLYER...!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> I SEE THAT U POSTED ARMANDOS' 58 ON YOUR FLYER...!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


*I did but don't tell him!!! I didn't get permission. *

ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP!
*I'm shooting for 550 cars this year! Let's make that happen for the kids. :thumbsup:*
CLICK THE LINK Below. 

http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011/


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> *I did but don't tell him!!! I didn't get permission. *
> 
> ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP!
> *I'm shooting for 550 cars this year! Let's make that happen for the kids. :thumbsup:*
> ...


GRACIAS HOMBRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

Registered!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CREED said:


> Registered!! :thumbsup:



Thank you! I hope you can make it.

50 Registered already. Crazy!!!! I have a feeling we gonna hit the goal this year.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

just registered


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics will be in the house!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Big M will be there. Who Else?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> Big M will be there. Who Else?


INDIVIDUALS C.C. TANBIEN !!!!! (BTW JUST REGIESTERED) !!! :rimshot::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. TANBIEN !!!!! (BTW JUST REGIESTERED) !!! :rimshot::naughty::naughty::naughty:


 
ORALE!!! Majestics, Individuals????? F


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave::wave: I'm in!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

PACHUCO C.C. WILL B THERE!

T.T.T. FOR A GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> :wave::wave: I'm in!


 
OH YESSSSSSSS! If God willing love to see you Pops out there for a quick second.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

PANCHO196754 said:


> PACHUCO C.C. WILL B THERE!
> 
> T.T.T. FOR A GREAT SHOW!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

THANKS PACHUCO C.C.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



*BRING IT* because we are taking up a notch and doing FULL SHOW with judging on a more competitive level than a show & shine. 
Awards sponsored by PPG.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS C.C~ WILL BE THERE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> Thank you! I hope you can make it.
> 
> *50 Registered already*. Crazy!!!! I have a feeling we gonna hit the goal this year.


so what's the count up to now? :nicoderm::drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup::thumbsup:Gonna be a good show. Nice awards too*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

How much is pre reg for bikes and pedal cars?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

The Family, STRICTLY FAMILY, will be there for a great cause!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> How much is pre reg for bikes and pedal cars?


 
$20 donation. 

This is ONLY a PreReg event. No day of...last year we had to turn away 60 cars because they got there way late or they didn't PreReg for the show. 

Thanks and I hope you and your club can make it out again. *THIS YEAR it's FULL SHOW with FULL POINT System and I got THE BEST Judges in the business to help again.* :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> $20 donation.
> 
> This is ONLY a PreReg event. No day of...last year we had to turn away 60 cars because they got there way late or they didn't PreReg for the show.
> 
> Thanks and I hope you and your club can make it out again. *THIS YEAR it's FULL SHOW with FULL POINT System and I got THE BEST Judges in the business to help thagain.* :biggrin:


 thanks xman count us in. MemberS only will be there


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> so what's the count up to now? :nicoderm::drama:


X2!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY is registered for the show!!! cant wait, nice weather and a great cause, anything for the kids!!! see u there X Man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

hot wheels said:


> The Family, STRICTLY FAMILY, will be there for a great cause!!!!:thumbsup:


Your club always backs me up with this car show. 

THANKS HOT WHEELS FOR always being cool with me and well the rest of your hermanos as well. I appreciate the support.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*175 REGISTERED!!!! Thanks guys & gals. It's going to be another great show. 

*THIS YEAR I decided to make it a A *"FULL ON" CAR SHOW* with a point system, the Best Judges in the car show circuit, and over 150 Awards sponsored by PPG. 

So if you want to WIN an award bring your Best and show your Best.... mirrors, open hood, & trunk etc. It's all up to YOU. The PPG AWARD SHOW will be held after the show on the Main Stage at the center of the open Mall. 

AND please don't forget to get on the bone marrow registry, just takes a minute. Blood donations will be excepted by The American Red Cross.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> *175 REGISTERED!!!! Thanks guys & gals. It's going to be another great show.
> 
> *THIS YEAR I decided to make it a A *"FULL ON" CAR SHOW* with a point system, the Best Judges in the car show circuit, and over 150 Awards sponsored by PPG.
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

just registered!!!


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

when is the dead line to register.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ragtopman63 said:


> when is the dead line to register.


Last day is AUG 10!!!!

First 350 cars get* registered* get T-Shirts. First 200 get Dash Plaques & The T-shirts....Part of the proceeds will go to the Emilio Nares Foundation serving kids with cancer and their families. FREE to the PUBLIC so bring the WHOLE FAMILY!!! The PPG KIDS Coloring contest will be on hand giving winners $25 gift Cards to Toys R Us. Live Music, DJs, Shopping for the ladies. Yep shopping, it's at a BIG out door Mall and we basically turn it into a "Car show mall", I did this on purpose so everyone can enjoy the car show. Did I mention Jumpers for the kids and Electronic game truck.

http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011 CLICK THE LINK FOR INFO!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


gente94 said:


> just registered!!!


La Gente THANK YOU!!! That's another big time club. Who else?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

We might not be a big club,LOL. but will be there to represent northern San Diego. Members only cc will be there.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> We might not be a big club,LOL. but will be there to represent northern San Diego. Members only cc will be there.


In my book you guys are. always representing the life style to the fullest with passion, a positive family attitude, and always down to support and help others. To me that's a big time club. Like they say it's not the number of members it's the.........

Thanks for your continued support. X

http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2011


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY IS REGISTERED .....CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


>


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Members64 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY IS REGISTERED .....CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


THANKS GUYS!!! Another great club coming to the show. I think we have more peeps from North County on the registration. Going to be a good show...please tell your family & friends to come with or without a car. THIS IS A FREE SHOW FOR SPECTATORS and there is something for everyone to enjoy. Live Music, shopping, jumpers for the kids, The PPG Kids Coloring contest. etc. VERY FAMILY FRIENDLY..."The WIFEY LOVEs THIS CAR SHOW". I hear that every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## silver&black (Nov 23, 2009)

STR8CLOWIN will be there


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)

UNLIMITED THERE.


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU KNOW THE CROWD WILL BE THERE...:drama::naughty::nicoderm:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

ELCOCRUISER said:


> YOU KNOW THE CROWD WILL BE THERE...:drama::naughty::nicoderm:


You guys were there the first show 9 years ago. THANKS for the continued support. 

THANKS to Unlimited & Str8Clownin' for being a part of the fun. Please tell your families & coworkers to come to a great show. FREE to the PUBLIC!!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


>



:thumbsup:ISLANDERS will be there!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> so what's the count up to now? :nicoderm::drama:



and how about now?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> and how about now?


*ISLANDERS
:thumbsup:

**240* 

AZ coming too!!! Just got some folks registered from ARIZONA!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:run:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ROLL CALL


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

_*300 vehicles registered! Hurry up and get in. Over 150 awards given to the best of the best!! This is a prereg event so no day of. Get in now @ www.Magic925.com 







*_


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Xavier......its MUSTANG SALLI and I am up here in Olympia Washington this second staying with LAYITLOW riders like Vengeance and cruising with ROYAL IMAGE CC on Sunday. My brothers getting married this Saturday but I just wanted my SD riders to know how awesome the Northwest low-riders have been about hosting me out here !!!!

I'll bring some pics to your cruise.....see ya in a few weeks X-Man !!!

MS


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

WHO?????????????????????


bangn67 said:


>


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

"HEAVYWEIGHT LOWRIDERS" WILL BE IN THE BUILDING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mustangsalli said:


> Xavier......its MUSTANG SALLI and I am up here in Olympia Washington this second staying with LAYITLOW riders like Vengeance and cruising with ROYAL IMAGE CC on Sunday. My brothers getting married this Saturday but I just wanted my SD riders to know how awesome the Northwest low-riders have been about hosting me out here !!!!
> 
> I'll bring some pics to your cruise.....see ya in a few weeks X-Man !!!
> 
> MS


yup she up here chillin with me,and we been having a blast :biggrin:  

theres fellow nw riders gonna take her out cruising up north as well its been great having her up here,she really likes the nw lowriding scene so far


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE UNIQUE LADIES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...ALREADY REGISTERED...MUCH SUCCESS WITH YOUR SHOW XAVIER...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Just registered. Hopefully the old lady don't go into labor :biggrin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

Some pics from last years event


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

bangn67 said:


>



THANK YOU!!! Unique Ladies, Members Only, LA GENTE, .......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> so what's the count up to now? :nicoderm::drama:



what's the latest?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

chevyjohn said:


> what's the latest?


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> what's the latest?


*380...*The More people we get registered the more money we can give kids with cancer. Tell your club and solo rider friends to PRE-REGISTER!!! Every year I have to turn away cars that think they can just show up but that will only slows things down during move in and holds up the lines & set up times. Get them to Pre-register NOW @ www.Magic925.com *THIS IS A PRE-REG ONLY CAR SHOW* with FULL SHOW/full point system. I have the best judges in the business so bring your best and show your best and most importantly have fun. FAMILY FRIENDLY & FREE TO THE PUBLIC. 

T-SHIRT DESIGNED BY DYSEONE & MARIO "OG" LOPEZ


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup x-man. I will be there. I'm listening to u right now taking about sushi deli... That shits bomb. : rofl: hey if u can shout out straight game c.c. TTT for cruise for the cause!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> Wudup x-man. I will be there. I'm listening to u right now taking about sushi deli... That shits bomb. : rofl: hey if u can shout out straight game c.c. TTT for cruise for the cause!!!!


I do that right now...btw tyring to help promote your picnic. Can you email me a flyer so I can post it on my website and spread the word through my radio show. Love to help. [email protected] Thanks for your support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> I do that right now...btw tyring to help promote your picnic. Can you email me a flyer so I can post it on my website and spread the word through my radio show. Love to help. [email protected] Thanks for your support.


ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Members64 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*380...*The More people we get registered the more money we can give kids with cancer. Tell your club and solo rider friends to PRE-REGISTER!!! Every year I have to turn away cars that think they can just show up but that will only slows things down during move in and holds up the lines & set up times. Get them to Pre-register NOW @ www.Magic925.com *THIS IS A PRE-REG ONLY CAR SHOW* with FULL SHOW/full point system. I have the best judges in the business so bring your best and show your best and most importantly have fun. FAMILY FRIENDLY & FREE TO THE PUBLIC. 

T-SHIRT DESIGNED BY DYSEONE & MARIO "OG" LOPEZ


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*ISLANDERS CC will be there to support you brotha X-MAN.....much love and positive blessings go out to you and the show - ONE LOVE*


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

individuals sd said:


> nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 X2!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

cool runnings said:


> *ISLANDERS CC will be there to support you brotha X-MAN.....much love and positive blessings go out to you and the show - ONE LOVE*


THANKS BIG RASTA!!!!! I appreciate the support. It's going to be a good show.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> :inout: :inout:


 :run: :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*447 Registered!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> *447 Registered!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Members64 said:


> :thumbsup:


*Cars will be displayed & featured in and around the entire open air Mall, not just the small parking lot area. FULL SHOW point system. Be ready to display your rides. *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> *Cars will be displayed & featured in and around the entire open air Mall, not just the small parking lot area. FULL SHOW point system. Be ready to display your rides. *


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

i wanna go


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> i wanna go


 You can come to the show Smiley! No Dinosaurs!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> You can come to the show Smiley! No Dinosaurs!!!!!!! LOL


ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


*430 REGISTERED and PAID!!!!!! *TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!! NO DAY OF. sorry.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> *430 REGISTERED and PAID!!!!!! *TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!! NO DAY OF. sorry.


 Good job, xman. It's going to be another successful show.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT FOR A GREAT CAUSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> Good job, xman. It's going to be another successful show.


THANK YOU for the support. I think we might have hit 500!!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Yowzers said:


> TTT FOR A GREAT CAUSE! :thumbsup:


*THANK YOU!!!! 
**Gypsy Rose** will be on Display. Just got word. THANKS IMPERIALS Car Club.*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE SPED IN THE NEW LOW RIDER NICE CAR AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Orale, just finished cleaning the ride see you tomorrow:nicoderm:


----------



## joehernandez (Apr 27, 2009)

IT WAS A REALLY GOOD SHOW N FOR A GOOD CAUSE MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Some pix from the show


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice pics shadow \m/*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

cool runnings said:


> *nice pics shadow \m/*


 Met your sis yesterday(sweet heart)....She says you need to visit more and I agree. : )


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THANK YOU. 

*Big success for my car show yesterday and I can’t thank you enough for participating. So many people and so many cars showed up to support my annual event to benefit kids with cancer. We not only raised over $6000 for the Emilio Nares Foundation but also reached our goal of blood donations and bone marrow registry with the American Red Cross. Plus, we hit the mark of well over 500 registered vehicles.

Thank you for making the 9th Annual a great one, it’s because of you I’m able to put on an event of this magnitude with NO BUDGET (I beg ask for help & people always give from their heart). 

Thank you Tina, Steve, Milt, & the rest of the staff @ Otay Ranch Town Center in Chula Vista…best place to have a car show hands down. You could shop at Macy’sand H&M and see Lowrider Icon “Gypsy Rose” at this beautiful outdoor mall. What more could you ask for? Something for everyone.

I cannot say enough about my VOLUNTEER STAFF of friends who always come through for this event: 

*DYSE ONE* for your generous donation & your art (you’re all wearing a DYSE ONE Original), *Mario “OG” Lopez* of Toltec Graphics for the art layout design & advice wisdom on EVERYTHING.

Julio & Family(Ts&Signs) for producing almost everything (signs, awards, t-shirts, banners, donation check), *Alex Pantoja *for a fantastic screen-printing job and Maggie & Diego @ National City Trophy for the BIG Trophies and ribbons for the kids. 

*Bird*, *Smiley, Mike D, Norman, Jose, “Last Minute” Charley*, and the rest of SIC Crew who started with me @ 4:30am and tirelessly worked until 5pm Saturday. *DJ Wicho*, David The Laughing Boy, Beto, & DJ Todd Himaka for taking care of the stage, music and countless other things that needed to be done, *Ivy *(Purple People Eater) & *Armando* from Individuals c.c. who jumped in to help that morning without hesitation. 

Rising Star & Stranger for keeping the crowds grooving and Alfred from Triquest Audio for keeping it all sounding good.

I was able to step it up this year from 40 awards to over 160 because of Ray Garcia of PPG. Thank you PPG. Your coloring contests had the children proud and smiling.

Once again, Thanks for making Xavier The X-Man’s 9th annual Cruise For The Cause a success. Get Ready for our 10th anniversary in 2012. 
See you next year! -Xavier 

***Thank you for your patience with the judging, there was a lot of competition this year, more than I anticipated, and I didn’t think I secured the correct amount of time for the judges to calculate all the scores. Although, they would have and were willing, I decided to postpone posting the awards until now on my website. Bird and his crew are by far the BEST judges I’ve ever worked with! Thank you.** 

BOLD = Lowriders in the game.*

_If you won award please email me so I can coordinate getting it to you. I will need your entry number, full name, car make/year and car club if applicable. [email protected] _

Winners are listed on the my site www.XavierTheXMan.com Please post pics didn't get a chance to take any.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

*FIRME SHOW!!!!!!!* 
This show gets better every year,but it just went to the next level.:nicoderm:
Congrats to Xavier and staff for a great job. :thumbsup: The count down
for 2012 has begun. :run::rimshot::h5:


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


> *THANK YOU!!!!
> **Gypsy Rose** will be on Display. Just got word. THANKS IMPERIALS Car Club.*


Thank you Xavier! Imperials had a great time with our new chapter up in San Diego. We will definitely be back next year with more cars. We appreciate your hospitality. Here are a couple of pics I took of the line-up.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice pics Arnold


----------



## GONE_IN_SIXTY_SECONDS (Aug 15, 2011)

*THANK YOU JAVIER FOR PUTTING ON THE BEST LOW RIDER SHOW IN SAN DIEGO.A BIG TTT FOR THE XMAN.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't been home in San Diego for over a decade, so this 9th Annual show was my first. I loved it! And my family had an awesome time. We couldn't stay for too long, and my little girl was getting tired, so I was only take snap a few flicks. I'm no professional; it's just a point-and-shoot camera. But I wanted to share with my LIL peeps regardless. Enjoy!


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

GONE_IN_SIXTY_SECONDS said:


> *THANK YOU JAVIER FOR PUTTING ON THE BEST LOW RIDER SHOW IN SAN DIEGO.A BIG TTT FOR THE XMAN.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


2nd best:biggrin:


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

javib760 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

COUPLE PICS!.







<







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FIREMedic619 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FIREMedic619 said:


>


ttt


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice show X Man Majestics CC had a good time!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

majestics619 said:


> Very nice show X Man Majestics CC had a good time!!!!!


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

DAMMM, What car show was that? LOL It's like my wedding day...it was all a blurrrrrrrrr. I didn't even get a chance to put my top down or clean my ride. 

Thanks to *ALL* the Solo Riders, Car Club members for supporting my car show, each and everyone of you made this a success and I can't thank you enough. From North County to South County all over San Diego County we had 530 vehicles come through all various makes & models. As you can see it was more than just a car show in a parking lot. Blood donation was through the roof, the bone marrow registry goal was hit, and we raised money for kids with cancer. 

My personal goal has always been to raise awareness on the importance of donating blood and getting people on the National Bone Marrow Registry and I think we achieved that again this year. 

I can't thank Imperials c.c. enough for being a part of the show and bringing _Gypsy Rose_, that was the talk of the show from spectators, we as Lowriders know the car but when you get the average everyday Joe asking me how I got that car there for the show...simply amazing. _Gypsy Rose_ helped draw people to this free show and again it comes back to increasing numbers and raising awareness. Thank you for that. Also, CONGRATS to your NEW San Diego Chapter, you have a solid line up of great cars but more importantly great members who would give you the shirt off their back, good example my car show this past weekend. 

The car show also had a big surprise, San Diego Lowrider icon "Crystal Blue Persuasion" made an appearance. According to the owner, it hadn't seen day light in a very long time. "I had not shown the car since 98’ but I also had not donated blood since 95’", he wanted to bring it out for this very special day. Talk about being on a Natural High when I seen the car roll up.* WOW!!!! *

Ok, enough typing for tonight I feel like I'm pinche Bloggin'. Please continue to post up fotos so I can see what I missed at my own show. lol. *Thanks again - X*









 




xavierthexman said:


> *THANK YOU.
> 
> *Big success for my car show yesterday and I can’t thank you enough for participating. So many people and so many cars showed up to support my annual event to benefit kids with cancer. We not only raised over $6000 for the Emilio Nares Foundation but also reached our goal of blood donations and bone marrow registry with the American Red Cross. Plus, we hit the mark of well over 500 registered vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> X2
> :thumbsup:


Thanks David for being a TV STAR!!!!!!

SMILEY: I shouted you out on the radio show but I also wanted to THANK YOU for driving down sick and volunteering at the show. I owe you bro and I got ya on a big fat steak dinner when you come in town next time. Thanks again for your help with this. X


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> Thanks David for being a TV STAR!!!!!!
> 
> SMILEY: I shouted you out on the radio show but I also wanted to THANK YOU for driving down sick and volunteering at the show. I owe you bro and I got ya on a big fat steak dinner when you come in town next time. Thanks again for your help with this. X


NO PROBLEM DOG FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND PLUS BIRD SAID YOU WOULD HAVE KILLED ME IF I DIDNT SHOW UP HAHAHAH


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> NO PROBLEM DOG FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND PLUS BIRD SAID YOU WOULD HAVE KILLED ME IF I DIDNT SHOW UP HAHAHAH


Lol..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

xavierthexman said:


> DAMMM, What car show was that? LOL It's like my wedding day...it was all a blurrrrrrrrr. I didn't even get a chance to put my top down or clean my ride.
> 
> Thanks to *ALL* the Solo Riders, Car Club members for supporting my car show, each and everyone of you made this a success and I can't thank you enough. From North County to South County all over San Diego County we had 530 vehicles come through all various makes & models. As you can see it was more than just a car show in a parking lot. Blood donation was through the roof, the bone marrow registry goal was hit, and we raised money for kids with cancer.
> 
> ...



We had a great time at the show. looking forward to your next one.

Al
IMPERIALS LA


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> We had a great time at the show. looking forward to your next one.
> 
> Al
> IMPERIALS LA


THANKS AL! :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

xavierthexman said:


> Thanks David for being a TV STAR!!!!!!SMILEY: I shouted you out on the radio show but I also wanted to THANK YOU for driving down sick and volunteering at the show. I owe you bro and I got ya on a big fat steak dinner when you come in town next time. Thanks again for your help with this. X


Believe it or not now that I was on TV I have more friends!!!!!! Thanks to you Xavier, Lol!!!


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

_*Xavier, thanks for taking time off your busy schedule to drop off those cool looking trophies today. :thumbsup:*_


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

majestics619 said:


> Believe it or not now that I was on TV I have more friends!!!!!! Thanks to you Xavier, Lol!!!


NOW I CAN SAY I KNOW YOU.LOL


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

sancho 1 said:


> NOW I CAN SAY I KNOW YOU.LOL


ME TOO!!!!!!! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

MEMBERS ONLY CC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------

